
Hyperlambda, where variables are deprecated – Gaiasoul - rbanffy
https://gaiasoul.com/2016/10/24/hyperlambda-where-variables-are-deprecated/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
macmac
This appears very ill advised. How am I supposed to know what a function does
if it can be mutated from anywhere?

